# Oven Tamer



## Rich P. (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anyone own an external digetal oven temperature controller? These are used to control your Toaster ovens temperature to the exact temperature you want. Curtis has them on is site but it seems they are always unavailable. I have a couple of toaster ovens I use and the larger one has quite a temperature fluctuation and I lose resin out of the blanks.
I have looked on line a little at others that are similar but the recommended wattage is always lower than the wattage on my oven which is 1700. Curtis Oven Tamer are rated for 1850 watts.

Does anyone have suggestions for other units?


----------



## Rich P. (Jul 13, 2018)

Just an update, left 3 messages and 1 email with Curtis looking for info on the Oven Tamer he sells and never got a response. I went a head and did some researching on-line and decided to by something similar on Amazon for a lot less ($50 vs$130). The results are amazing. I have run a couple of batches of blanks and the stabilizing process is greatly improved.
I am now able to cure blanks in the low 180 degree range unwrapped with extremely little bleed out. Previously my larger toaster oven could be off as much as 40-50 degrees curing the blanks and I was constantly trying to adjust the temperature control dial and opening the door. I would get lot of bleed out in the tray because the oven would get over 200 even when set at 150-160.the temp gauge in the oven was all over the place. Now I have the external temperature controller set at 182 and the oven goes off and comes back on to maintain the temperature much more evenly. The temperature controller works on .1 of a degree so much more precise then the built in oven one.
I would highly recommend looking into one if you want better results from your stabilizing. Curtis explains the benefits on his site but trying to get a unit from him is unlikely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## jasonb (Jul 13, 2018)

@Rich P. Which one did you get?


----------



## CWS (Jul 13, 2018)

jasonb said:


> @Rich P. Which one did you get?


I would be interested in knowing the brand also.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 13, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 13, 2018)

Guessing.......

Temp controller 1650w BTC211

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jul 13, 2018)

Yup, ordered the one shown above from Amazon. I have set at 183. Once the oven hits 183 it shuts off but continues to heat to about 189. Once the temp drops below 182.9 the oven turns on and heats up but temp drops to about 180
The reason for the flux between 180-189 is the amount of time it takes for the heating element to turn on and heat and shut off. Once the oven heats to 183 and shuts off the heating element continues to throw off heat even though it is not on raising the temp to about 189. Once the oven starts to cool and gets below 183 the oven comes on but the element has to heat up before the oven shows a temp increase. It usally drops to about 180 before the element catches up and begins to raise the temp.
It seems somewhat inefficient but I assure you it is much more accurate then the ovens internal thermostat. The analog temp gauge I use and put on the rack with the blanks which is probably the same everyone else uses never reads the fluctuations because they happen relatively quickly. That temp gauge reads 183 the entire time. 

Rich

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

